

Monetizing your website shouldn’t be a big deal. - mintcandy
http://www.mysmallbusinessbranding.com/2013/10/18/monetizing-your-website/

======
eugeneross
What if the site is a blog? What product does the site have to offer then?

EDIT: Personal blog.

~~~
mintcandy
Actually all the points mentioned in the article apply to personal blogs
too.You just need to map out the one that works for you and act on it.

